# Question



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, many of you know that I fight severe depression. I have been doing better the last month or so, but yesterday we (wife & I) had to "put down" one of our dogs. He was 13+ and was in great shape, but had a spinal stroke 6 months ago. It slowly made him loose control of his back legs and that then caused the muscle to deteriorate to the point that he couldn't use them very much.

He and his brother have been together since birth and last night was the first night they have every been separated. His brother is looking for him and is lonely. My wife and I are extremely attached to our pets and this has shook us up, especially me. We watched him pass at the vet and they was the hardest thing I have ever done.

With this said, it has triggered my depression to severe. But, I am managing at the moment. But, I do have some questions and would like some answers with possible scriptures as back up.

Do you believe that animals go to heaven when they die? I was taught and do believe they do. The reason is they were created before man and were giving all the same qualities except being formed in God's image, which means they can't choose to sin or not not to sin. But, they can love like the love of God. They are devoted more than a brother. They know when you hurt and when you are happy. etc, etc. They are each unique and they have a soul as the bible states. So, when they die, do they a) go to heaven and if so, will we see them again, or b) don't exist anymore? I have a hard time believing they don't exist anymore b/c of God creating them and making each one unique and given them the ability to love, etc, etc.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Dogs don't go to heaven. They are reincarnated to run around here on earth.

We lost 3 puppies from one litter in China and 2 of them came back in the next litter and the 3rd one in another generation. The "replacements" had exactly the same relative size (runt female, huge male), color (schnauzers that came in 3 colors), and personality. We lost one from the second litter and are looking forward to getting her back in the next litter. She'll be black and hyper active and we'll know her as soon as we see her.

Good luck with the depression. It runs in our family and I face it regularly.


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.
Those who have never lost a pet find it hard to believe that losing a "dumb animal" can leave such a huge hole in our lives.
I have lost two 18 yr olds, one 17 yr old, one 16 yr old, and one 13 yr old.
It still hurts years later.

I don't know if we will ever see our pets again, but I would like to think so.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

God gave his son Jesus to die an awfull death for me and you brother.He loves us that much God knows you loved that dog ,he is testing your love for Jesus show him by overcoming depression and give him the glory and tell others what helped you God took those nasty cigerretes from me and all liquir he did that for me and i will shout it from the roof top I give him the glory for without him we are nothing through him all things are possible .I will pray for you ,you have started to heal by getting us brothers and sisters on here to pray with and for you that is my honor to you brother .its all about Jesus .


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and prayers. It is difficult, but I have to trust that God will comfort us. And as for the "reincarnation", NOTHING is reincarnated!!! Everything is giving 1 chance to live in this physical world and then eternity is spiritual. I guess I should have asked a more direct question. 

OK, from this point on, no nonsense PLEASE!!! It is bad enough that we are hunting during this time and to have silly replies doesn't help at all. For those who have replied and are praying, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I am praying for you ATC. I deal with depression. I turn to God when it is more than 
I can handle. He is the best medicine. You know this just as well as I. You just need your time to morn and for good reason. He knows what is on your mind without you asking. Your sadness is a result for being compassionate. Your human. If humans were not compassionate could you imagine what the world would be like? I have a book you need to read. It is a short, easy read. It is called "THE SEEKING HEART" by Fenelon. It will change your life. It will give you the cure for your depression battle. I promise. You are a wise man. This is one book you want to read. Sorry to hear about your family dog. Time will heal.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

PS, Bubba is right, your being tested.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Genesis 9: 14-17 Isaiah 11 6-9 Job 12: 7-10 Psalms 50: 9-11 

Ecclesiastes 3 : 19-21

The word dog is used forty times in the Bible. The above verses may give you some comfort.

In His Hand is the SOUL of every living creature and the breath of every human being.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Check out this web site hope it helps.
http://www.godanddog.org./
God Bless


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

woodlandsboy said:


> I am praying for you ATC. I deal with depression. I turn to God when it is more than
> I can handle. He is the best medicine. You know this just as well as I. You just need your time to morn and for good reason. He knows what is on your mind without you asking. Your sadness is a result for being compassionate. Your human. If humans were not compassionate could you imagine what the world would be like? I have a book you need to read. It is a short, easy read. It is called "THE SEEKING HEART" by Fenelon. It will change your life. It will give you the cure for your depression battle. I promise. You are a wise man. This is one book you want to read. Sorry to hear about your family dog. Time will heal.


Thanks! Can I get that book at a Christian book store or like Amazon.com?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Act, there is a lot of good information here for you and all of us. I have noted several things that will help me with family and friends who will have this same expierence when they loose a pet. I know I had a hard time too. I prayed for you and good luck. Hector


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Act, there is a lot of good information here for you and all of us. I have noted several things that will help me with family and friends who will have this same expierence when they loose a pet. I know I had a hard time too. I prayed for you and good luck. Hector


Thank you very much!! Prayers are appreciated!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

I, like you and many others have lost a close friend and companion I remember my dogs sister died she had kidney failure it was sad the vet had to put her down when I came home Luca was looking for sissy. Man I was crushed I had to tell her sissy's gone . It was tough keep your head up "this to shall pass".


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes sir ATC. You can find it in any Christian book store. I have about 15 copies here at the house. I love passing them out to fellow brothers and sisters in Christ that need something to go to read about depression and all sorts of things. It's a good book that will teat your self love down and rebuild you into a whole different understanding and love for God. The book is amazing. You can look it up on the web and get a taste for it. I went on a 3 day fast, liquids only and then read it. Made even more sense to me after that. God is great!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

ATC, I sure hope dogs go to heaven. My best little friend is struggling right now. She is 15 years old. The Vet told me the next 2 weeks will tell the story. She is on strong antibiotics and steriods. It tears me up to see her in that kind of shape. I pray for her every day. I will keep you and your wife in my prayers. Keep your chin up, Brother. 

PS, your other dog needs your attention and comfort right now, too.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Bonito said:


> ATC, I sure hope dogs go to heaven. My best little friend is struggling right now. She is 15 years old. The Vet told me the next 2 weeks will tell the story. She is on strong antibiotics and steriods. It tears me up to see her in that kind of shape. I pray for her every day. I will keep you and your wife in my prayers. Keep your chin up, Brother.
> 
> PS, your other dog needs your attention and comfort right now, too.


Thanks!! We are trying to spend extra time with him as I can tell he is lost w/o his brother. I will pray for you too and your best little friend. I pray that God will strengthen her and give her more years with you before going home to be with Him.


----------

